# Where is this?



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

Those of a nautical mind should recognise the strange green blobs behind my husband. For a bonus point, where are we?

(Apologies if this kind of thread should be elsewhere...)


----------



## wafflycat (17 Sep 2008)

Greenblobland


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

I think the good burghers of ******** would be appalled to think it might be renamed Greenblobland.

The Blob out of shot (on t'other side of the road) should of course be red, but it isn't, it's green too.

Sorry about the rubbish photo quality - phone cameras are never that good.

Oh, and a further hint, we're on the NCN Number 51 at this point.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Sep 2008)

Calais? They have burghers.


----------



## gavintc (17 Sep 2008)

If the one on the other side of road should have been red, you were going upstream away from the sea. Apart from that - i have not a clue.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Sep 2008)

Is this the place where Nelson first authorised the use of green blobs against the Frenchies?


----------



## wafflycat (17 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oh, and a further hint, we're on the NCN Number 51 at this point.


NCN 51 is here
http://www.sustrans.org/default.asp?sID=1098181510437

You may be able to have your memory jogged if you look at it?


----------



## Cathryn (17 Sep 2008)

Do we win anything?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

gavintc said:


> If the one on the other side of road should have been red, you were going upstream away from the sea. Apart from that - i have not a clue.


Yes, the other one should have been red - although it was also green. I wasn't really going upstream, more towards the river which was flowing east to west (on a rising tide), but I was probably less than 50 metres from the river on the NCN51, if that gives more clues.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Do we win anything?


Sadly not, except for the self-satisfaction of getting it right - if anyone does get it right.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Sep 2008)

Harwich?


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Sep 2008)

Mistley?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

Not Harwich or Mistley, the river I am near was further south.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Sep 2008)

Maldon?

River Crouch?

River Chelmer?

*clutching at straws*


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Sep 2008)

Getting much warmer... although a bit too far south. It's a maritime village on a river between the Stour and the Crouch...


----------



## CycleTourer (17 Sep 2008)

Helen

Is it Wivenhoe by any chance?

Jon


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Sep 2008)

Yes! It is Wivenhoe and you win the prize (the prize is feeling self-satisfied).

The buoys are on Railway Bridge, Anglesey Road. The NCN51 is all on roads and as you travel westwards you go up a steep hill and then suddenly arrive at this unmade section of road including the buoys. The route then wends through the quaint part of Wivenhoe, then you join the Wivenhoe Trail to Colchester.

We usually visit Wivenhoe by boat so it's fun to do it by bike as well.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Sep 2008)

In trouble ? 
Lost ?


----------



## CycleTourer (18 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes! It is Wivenhoe and you win the prize (the prize is feeling self-satisfied).
> 
> The buoys are on Railway Bridge, Anglesey Road. The NCN51 is all on roads and as you travel westwards you go up a steep hill and then suddenly arrive at this unmade section of road including the buoys. The route then wends through the quaint part of Wivenhoe, then you join the Wivenhoe Trail to Colchester.
> 
> We usually visit Wivenhoe by boat so it's fun to do it by bike as well.



Thought I was right. A little bit of local knowledge, we live a bit further along the NCN51 near Bury St. Edmunds. You have a nice couple of recumbents there, have you toured with yours. Always wondered what they are like, I had heard that they aren't easy on the hills, is that right?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Sep 2008)

CycleTourer said:


> Thought I was right. A little bit of local knowledge, we live a bit further along the NCN51 near Bury St. Edmunds. You have a nice couple of recumbents there, have you toured with yours. Always wondered what they are like, I had heard that they aren't easy on the hills, is that right?


We haven't toured yet but were just speaking about it today. We have a plan to trot up to the Suffolk/Norfolk borders in 2 days having one night in Woodbridge - we can stay with relatives near Beccles/Bungay. I want to get the ferry to Holland and tour around there, y'see, but HWMBO wisely suggests we try it in England too.

Recumbents are great - it's a wonderfully comfortable bike and I don't seem to suffer from the aches and pains that other cyclists do. They are hard work up hills, I just have to choose a low gear and keep pedalling and I'm getting better all the time.

Bury would be a fairly nice day cycle from the Colchester area - p'raps we'll give it a go sometime soon!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (19 Sep 2008)

Ok then...where is this?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2008)

Montpellier - looking North


----------



## ASC1951 (19 Sep 2008)

Leeds Bradford Airport - looking south.


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Sep 2008)

Don't know where it is but it's one heck of a garden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 Sep 2008)

There is a lovely field of sunflowers like that in Groombridge in Kent but no jet aeroplanes in the background of that field unless they're on final approach to Gatwick!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Sep 2008)

It is actually a shot of Lyon Airport I took as I by passed the city to the east this summer.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2008)

What is? I can't see anything!


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Sep 2008)

...methinks bigtallfatbloke's link has gone walkies


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2008)

Okay then. Where's this?
10 points for town, 5 points for country.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> Okay then. Where's this?
> 10 points for town, 5 points for country.



Europe somewhere! Is that worth _one_ point? 

France?


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

Nimes?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

Nul points, so far, Dayvo but at least you made an effort


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

I thought it looked like Orange...erm...where i tooked this pic:




But it's not is it?


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2008)

France ?

Normandy and the Loire somewhere ?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

It does look similarly Roman BTFB but it's not France


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

scoosh said:


> France ?
> 
> Normandy and the Loire somewhere ?



That's cunning Scoosh, but wrong


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Rome


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

Not Rome


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Droitwich?


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Sep 2008)

Is it in Germany?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Is it in Germany?



Well done Auntie H. 5 points to you!

The town is......?

I'll reveal all at 7pm


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Sep 2008)

No idea of the town, not a familiar building to me so I can't even hazard a guess. But I'll guess somewhere random I've not visited yet.... erm... Mainz?


----------



## andrew_s (24 Sep 2008)

Cologne?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Dresden?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

Trier. A really lovely place we stumbled upon coming out of Luxemburg.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Sep 2008)

It's pretty!!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> Trier. A really lovely place we stumbled upon coming out of Luxemburg.



I've been to Trier! Didn't see that building! Is it new?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2008)

Post up a pic of Oslo and I will guess where it is.


----------



## mr_hippo (24 Sep 2008)

Where is it?


----------



## Tony (25 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> Trier. A really lovely place we stumbled upon coming out of Luxemburg.


Tis the Porte Negre (spelling?). Came in too late to this one cause of night shift. Remarkably steep road out of that town.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Sep 2008)

mr_hippo said:


> Where is it?



Bangkok?


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2008)

London


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

Streatham?


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Sep 2008)

Bangkok? No - that would be too easy!
London? Streatham? - No


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

Trying to narrow it down to a country, China?


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Sep 2008)

^You're half a world away!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

France? I once saw something like that near St Aygulf


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

Hang on, Manchester?


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Sep 2008)

^You are getting close!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Sep 2008)

Bradford?


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Sep 2008)

^You are heading in the wrong direction!


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2008)

Peru?


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Sep 2008)

It's in England - Mwnchester was close but Bradford is in the wrong direction, try going west from Manchester. If you need another clue - '580'


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

Liverpool?


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Sep 2008)

^Correct
It's the Millennium Gate at the start of Liverpool's Chinatown.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Post up a pic of Oslo and I will guess where it is.



All right, then, where's this, BTFB? 

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2188537-Oslo_from_Holmenkollen_Observation_Deck-Oslo.jpg


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Sep 2008)

Oslo?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Oslo?



Great guess!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Great guess!



Plonker


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> Plonker


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Sep 2008)

..phew...glad I got that right!


ok..where is this?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2008)

Your back garden wall?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Sep 2008)

Just a guess: Soltau?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Sep 2008)

...strike 2!


----------



## Auntie Helen (25 Sep 2008)

Thetford Forest?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Sep 2008)

..well read! Your turn..erm..again...


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

OK. Well here's one I found in my photo library from my pre-cycling days.

Country = 1 point (too easy!)
Town = 10 points (very few clues in pic).


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

Holland, Eindhoven?


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

Correct country (1 Point to rich_p)
Incorrect town!


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Correct country (1 Point to rich_p)
> Incorrect town!



I meant Amsterdam!


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

Still incorrect


----------



## mr_hippo (26 Sep 2008)

Rotterdam


----------



## Scoosh (26 Sep 2008)

Bruges


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

Not Rotterdam or Bruges. It's a less well-known part of Holland, I think, but still a fairly large town.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (26 Sep 2008)

Den Haag
Delft
Arnheim
Nijmeagen


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

Auntie Helen said:


> Not Rotterdam or Bruges. It's a less well-known part of Holland, I think, but still a fairly large town.



Enschede? I've no idea if that's a town but there's a football team with that name!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (26 Sep 2008)

Ajax


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

None of those, dreadfully sorry. I seem to have picked a tricky one, but it's one of the few places I've visited in Holland and I was amazed by the bike park at the train station.


----------



## summerdays (26 Sep 2008)

I have to say I am totally amazed ... if only we saw sights like that in this country.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

I also found it interesting that few Dutch people seemed to have super-hip-'n-trendy mountain bikes or shiny fast racers, they just had normal plodding-about bikes - but they actually used them!


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

Feyenoord?


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

Nope.

It's too tricky a 'Where Is It' so I'll give you the answer - it was Hilversum.

As Rich_p got the country right, he can pick the next one!


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

Okay. Here's one from a cycling trip I did a few tears ago


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2008)

Was the water that salty?


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2008)

Cycling trip, large swimming pool, looks sort of Italian. 

Sardinia?


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Was the water that salty?



No!

It's not a swimming pool as such. It's a thermal bath


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Sep 2008)

Baden Baden?


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2008)

Montecatini Terme?


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2008)

none of the above. It's a capital city in Europe


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 Sep 2008)

Prague?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2008)

Istanbul (not Constantinople). But that's not the capital; nor is it in Europe! 

It means nothing to me, ohhhhh Vienna?


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2008)

Not yet. It's eastern european.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

LS Lowry goes to Budapest? - really interesting photo, but I have no idea (where this photo is taken, generally  )


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2008)

Congrats Ape!!

It's the unpronouncable thermal baths in Budapest. One of the nicest places I've visited. There are a series of tiled plunge pools ranging from very cold to very hot plus the outside pools.

http://www.szechenyibath.com/

your turn


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

Oh blimey - I never go anywhere , except on rugby related business and there's no in-focus stuff... I'll pop and have a look...


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

Happy Birthday rich! Now where on earth could this be?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

OK - a 'proper' go...


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2008)

It looks familiar! One of the upmarket restaurants down my way, I believe. Did you take Mrs Aperitif there for you wedding anniversary?


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Sep 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Calais? They have burghers.



I presume that as they are Republic, there is no Burgher King?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> It looks familiar! One of the upmarket restaurants down my way, I believe. Did you take Mrs Aperitif there for you wedding anniversary?



She should be so lucky! (What's a restaurant?)
I had reason to visit Brunswick Square once or twice and always made time to take tea and cogitate...or was that tea and big fat doughnut? I only think about doing that stuff now...


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2008)

Anyway, back to the picture! 

That ram looks familiar and that womwn has got Beryl Cook breasts!

Austria? By way of narrowing it down.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

Nein...or should that be 'non'?


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2008)

Ah, je comprends!

Beziers?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

Definitely much warmer - now think of something fantastic!


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2008)

San Tropez ?

was the clue tan fastic ?


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> San Tropez ?
> 
> was the clue tan fastic ?





Sant Tropetz - where you would get an occi tan, or Saint Tropez - where you might get a heavenly one...

The nearest I have been to that place is when I was guilty of holding a picture of Brigit Bardot too tightly


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2008)

Carcasonne?


----------



## Cathryn (28 Sep 2008)

Latin America. That carved bloke looks Peruvian.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Latin America. That carved bloke looks Peruvian.



Possibly unlikely, Cat, as Beziers is apparently a bit closer than Austria!

Com'e andato in Roma?


----------



## Cathryn (28 Sep 2008)

I didn't realise Beziers was 'warm'. 

Roma era molto bella, grazie! Ho mangiato MOLTO gelato!


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2008)

Cathryn said:


> I didn't realise Beziers was 'warm'.
> 
> Roma era molto bella, grazie! Ho mangiato MOLTO gelato!



Parli bene Italiano anche?

Era la sua prima volta in Roma?


----------



## Cathryn (28 Sep 2008)

Ho vissuto a Firenze quando era giovane, studiando italiano. Questa era la mia terza vacanza romana...ma la prima volta nella capella sistina! wow!! 

Puoi chiamarmi 'tu' se vuoi....ci conosciamo abbastanza bene.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Ho vissuto a Firenze quando era giovane, studiando italiano. Questa era la mia terza vacanza romana...ma la prima volta nella capella sistina! wow!!
> 
> Puoi chiamarmi 'tu' se vuoi....ci conosciamo abbastanza bene.



Grazie mille, Cat, ma "parli" e informale, non?

Non ho studiato da molte anni


----------



## Cathryn (28 Sep 2008)

Si...parli is informal but then you said 'la sua prima volta'....so I was confused if i should be polite or not to you.

I was actually surprised that very few people used the formal address to me...our hotel owner (VERY handsome, it must be admitted) called me tu which made me simper!! Shop keepers called me tu too...


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2008)

I must brush up. Of course use the informal with me

I'm trying to pick up a bit of Spanish at the mo but I keep confusing it with my bit of Italian


----------



## Dayvo (28 Sep 2008)

_Chorizo!

Salute!_


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2008)

Che cosa circa la posizione dei ragazzi e delle ragazze della foto?


----------



## Aperitif (28 Sep 2008)




----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2008)

Was Carcassonne wrong?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Sep 2008)

It's in that region but think of something man made, beautiful - and it's near there. Unless you have been there I suppose it will always be a bit of a mystery. Shall I give the answer.

No.

A clue: Michel Chevray


----------



## andrew_s (29 Sep 2008)

Which is sufficient to give me Le Caylar
"carved tree france" gave mostly trees with WW2 names on.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Sep 2008)

Good - Andrew wins this round of 'I'm Sorry I Haven't a Yew' 

Your go


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2008)

Which elm was it?

I'm Sorry I'll Read That Again, Wych Elm was it?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Sep 2008)

The tree is pretty impressive - with the statutory cicada of the South. It is about 35 or so km from Beziers and about 25km from Millau - which is one big, beautiful man-made object. Fantastic.


----------

